# Thought I should Share!



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Just got my new 158 Rome Riff and Union Forces in the Mail. Wanted to share with everyone!

http://i449.photobucket.com/albums/qq214/efficiency321/ATT00029.jpg
http://i449.photobucket.com/albums/qq214/efficiency321/ATT00021.jpg
http://i449.photobucket.com/albums/qq214/efficiency321/ATT00010.jpg


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Can I give you my shipping info? cuz that thing is a beauty


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

wow man your stance seems far apart. Are you gonna change that or keep it that way?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I see you didn't wait long till you sticker-ed it .

Board's looking good


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

haha i am 6-5 that is barely bigger than my shoulder width. and thanks guys! super stoked for the season.


----------

